# 1981 Bianchi Nuova Racing



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

So I picked up this fine example of Italian craftsmanship yesterday, but I have not been able to find any info about it.

I figured that there is most likely a few bianchi-gurus lurking on this board that could tell me something or point me in the right direction.

Its a Bianchi Nuova Racing (as stated on the top tube) nicely lugged and built with Columbus Tretubi tubing. The factory sticker denotes production in January of 1981, and was sold at Corte Madera Cyclery. 

It has a mix of Gipiemme Dual Sprint components and some Campy. Gipiemme cranks, seatpost, pedals, b.b., hubs, and campy D.T. shifters and front derailluer. Someone at some point swapped out the rear derailluer and freewheel for a SunTour GT Vluxe (Gasp!). Headset is Bianchi branded, stem and bars are 3TTT Gran Prix. Universal model 77 brakes and levers, Mavic module "E" 700c clincher rims.

Alas, if it were a 57cm I would be forced to keep it in my stable, as it rides fabulously. The smaller size will be better suited to my girlfriend, however, and I should be able to get her on a good track with a vintage Bianchi 

So if you know anything or any resource for old Bianchi's I would be much obliged.

-Pedro


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*Beautiful bicycle.*

The Sun Tour VGT deraileur (unless its out of adjustment or been damaged) likely shifts better than the Campagnolo it replaced.


----------



## banannapeeler (Jun 30, 2003)

*I don't know much about it, but...*

Here's a pic of its track counterpart. Enjoy!


----------

